# Bailey and new log problem



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*This has been there for most if not all of the season. It's been discussed in other threads already, but thanks for trying to give boaters a heads up anyway in case they missed the other threads. At higher water though it's easily boatable.
*


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

I could retitle this thread: "Bailey and a new log problem for me..."

Maybe it'll help another newbie like myself.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for posting the picture, Marc. I think our crew in late May was one of the first to find it this season, and we didn't notice it until we were boofing it and asking ourselves, "What's this?" It's good to have perspective of what's underneath. That slot in the middle is pretty scary. It's a fun boof at higher water, but we'll need to pull that out sometime soon.


----------



## vincent (Oct 16, 2003)

It's just below the rapid that has the under cut left rock.


----------



## LoopDog (Apr 13, 2004)

Marc, please check the other threads before posting a duplicate.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

LoopDog said:


> Marc, please check the other threads before posting a duplicate.


either (1) your sarcasm isn't coming across or (2) you're being a internet tool. the original post is about kayaking, which far too few threads are these days on the buzz. and its timely, since it is (fingers crossed) bailey season. not everyone has time to look at every past post in the alerts forum, or boater's forum, as the case may be. this thread serves the purpose of no one going under a badly placed log during low flows in the canyon. so, shut your cake hole, or try to indicate you're joking next time.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Word. Last time I was there, above about 400 you can run the right side. At higher water it's no longer a problem anywhere unless you're upside down. At low water we portaged. 

Continued alerts are always good, thanks for posting.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Marc, you're just a pansy. If I ever meet you, I'm going to say that you're just a big fat, uh, just a big fat pansey.

Loop, I picked up on the sarcasm, but I keep my meter well calibrated. 

What I want to know is why the hell didn't the boater with the sharpest teeth gnaw that shit down to 2X4's and build us all a sweet lodge to party in right on the river?

In all seriousness, thanks for the picture, and Vince for the description.

I still think we should let Deepsouth name every class II- or above rapid on this run. It's so hard to document your BPM (boofs per mile) or just spray about your outrageous sikness when you don't have every rock named. On our more established rivers to the east of here you could say that you boofed _____ rock on _____ drop just before the _____ move. SIIICCKKK!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I hearby name that drop... "panties in a wad". When its choked by wood, its called "there's wood in my panties".

Thanks for the update Marc, and a picture is worth 1000 words. Some folks have seen it already, but not everyone has, and not everyone has the time to memmorize every log alert on the buzz. 

Freemont, lets go sick the beavers on that log one day. I can go tomorrow.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Wood n' beav, goes together like my homey Deepsouth sipping juice n' gin.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

As of 7/8, the pile of logs shown in the first picture has moved downstream and is still wedged river wide below the drop. The log pile was easily visible at the lip of the horizon line before, but now its not visible from above, or in the eddy on the left above the drop. Someone put a throwbag line across the river well above water level to warn boaters about the log hazard. My group pulled one of the logs out of the river, but the main riverwide log is still blocking the channel. At 250 last week it was very sketchy. At higher flows it will likely be covered.

Be careful!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Some friends of mine tried to pull this strainer out last Friday and lost control of it and it lodged downstream of the original location. They left the throw bag because there was not much else they could do. I have not been down there yet this season so I don't have any details but I guess if you have not been there since Friday it has moved.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

From what I can gather, it sounds like there's the possibility of a group of us doing Bailey along with one power tool on Saturday, and, along the way, taking care of whatever's left of said river wide problem... (Vince, Freemont?)


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

They're listening...


----------



## baguaninja (Apr 7, 2006)

*More new wood Bailey*

Last night a semi with a full load of lumber went into the creek at Bailey. Tons of fresh new lumber to navigate, 2x4's 2x8's and full sheets of plywood were everywhere. Every thing paddled fine but that stuff will be moving all over the place for a while. The lumber is pretty easy to see if you keep your eyes open. There is a yellow throw rope to warn of the log in the drop below Deer Creek, however be heads up for another huge log below that one. It is about 2 or 3 bends down after the rope,and totaly blocks the left channel. Plenty of room to go right if you notice it in time.
Heads up everyone, be safe. Jason


----------

